

Android 4.3 ported to x86, runs on desktop, laptop computers  - mariuz
http://liliputing.com/2013/08/android-4-3-ported-to-x86-runs-on-desktop-laptop-computers.html

======
js4all
For those interested in the ISO:
[http://android-x86.googlecode.com/files/android-x86-4.3-2013...](http://android-x86.googlecode.com/files/android-x86-4.3-20130725.iso)

